# GT Tequesta



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

I just picked up a 98 GT Tequesta today. I know its not uber vintage but its pretty old and in great condition. Not entirely sure what I'm going to do with it yet, but probably going to make it my city bike or SS. It has all the org parts on it from what I can tell and everything works great. He mentioned that he really didn't ride it very much at all and it shows. Might possibly upgrade the fork to something beefier to handle my 230lb body. I really wanted to try out a steel frame bike and then I found this for cheap so I grabbed it. Took a few pictures of it today, keep in mind I'm not a professional with the camera at all.:skep:

The gentlemen I bought the bike from also had this, but I didn't buy it. Debating on going back and purchasing it. I believe its a 93 or 94 don't remember the year exactly, but I know you guys will. https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/1798716578.html


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Alright just went for a little 12 mile ride and now I have a better understanding of the bike. The seat and handle bars are going to replaced. A lot of my weight was shifted up front on my wrist. Not sure how people can ride with short handle bars, talk about twitchy.....
The brakes worked a lot better then I thought they would and I rode through a bunch of water.

Ahhh the fork I think its shot, lol. Have to look again but I think this fork only has 80mm of level but I would like to upgrade it (for cheap) to 100mm fork. Probably going to throw off the geometry, but wouldn't that bring the front end up and relieve some of the weight off my wrist?


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Stick with the GT, get a suspension-corrected rigid fork, a shorter stem with maybe 10 - 15 degrees of rise and a nice wide riser bar - you should be able to do all that for the cost of a 100mm fork and it will keep the weight down.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

goforbroke said:


> The seat and handle bars are going to replaced.


You're replacing what look like the best two pieces on the bike.



goforbroke said:


> Probably going to throw off the geometry, but wouldn't that bring the front end up and relieve some of the weight off my wrist?


The proper way to get the bars into the position you want is using a different size stem and/or riser bars. Using the fork to raise the bar position is just going to screw up the handling.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

mechagouki said:


> Stick with the GT, get a suspension-corrected rigid fork, a shorter stem with maybe 10 - 15 degrees of rise and a nice wide riser bar - you should be able to do all that for the cost of a 100mm fork and it will keep the weight down.


I do have a spare stem I'm going to try out. Its just a Easton EA 50, not sure of the length but its shorter then whats on the bike now. Eventually I'll find something that works. I'm just glad that the bike is so solid even though its kinda old.



muddybuddy said:


> You're replacing what look like the best two pieces on the bike.
> The proper way to get the bars into the position you want is using a different size stem and/or riser bars. Using the fork to raise the bar position is just going to screw up the handling.


I gotcha now, the bars are just too short though. Given they seem be like a quality piece on the bike, but they make the bike unstable at high speeds flying through stuff. Wonder how the hipsters in the city do it with their 10" bars on their SS....

Took a closer look at my seat and the tip of it is facing downward. Might be causing the discomfort I experienced yesterday. Going to raise it up a few degrees.


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

goforbroke said:


> Wonder how the hipsters in the city do it with their 10" bars on their SS....


Probably has something to do with the skinny jeans and the piercings.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

^ Exactly, lol.

Debating on taking apart the crank to inspect it and repack it with grease. It works great but the bike hasn't been ridden in years. Going against everything I believe in. (If it ain't broke don't fix it)


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

goforbroke said:


> ^ Exactly, lol.
> 
> Debating on taking apart the crank to inspect it and repack it with grease. It works great but the bike hasn't been ridden in years. Going against everything I believe in. (If it can't broke don't fix it)


If the bottom bracket spins smoothly with no noise I wouldn't bother. They have sealed bearings so if they were toast you would know. You can get spring kits for the fork pretty cheap on ebay. Might be worth it for you. If you have problems with wrist pain like I do going rigid may be a bad idea. The additional shock and vibration adds to my discomfort on my rigid bikes. Good news is those Kore bars will get you around $20 bucks towards another stem and bar.


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah I'm not going to take the crank apart till it gives me problems. I have a problem with tinkering with things that aren't broke yet.:skep: Going to check ebay for the spring kits, didn't think they would still be around for a fork this old. Yeah thats the other problem with the rigid idea my wrist will be on fire. I tend to put more of my weight on my wrist anyway.


----------



## SteveMorganHill (Jun 5, 2016)

*Another Happy 1998 GT Tequesta Owner*

Couldn't believe Im seeing another 1998 GT Tequesta. Love the bike. I am an original owner for over 18 years now and it just keeps a humming down the trails....


----------



## goforbroke (Nov 11, 2008)

Your bike is super clean after all these years. Mine went through a few phases, but I enjoyed it the most when I converted it over to single speed.


----------

